# Echium echium + success



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Echium pininana


----------



## c-bees (Jun 1, 2017)

I have looked up the Echium pininana online in the past, and, unfortunately, it appears that it won't do well in my area, otherwise I'd be all over it. I think I read a while ago that you spread seeds all around to your local bee club, has the local honey crop increased?

As far as the regular Viper's Bugloss, ours is just starting to bloom this week and the bees have already found the first few stalks.....Last year they hit it hard from dawn to dusk for weeks, so we increased the patch size about tenfold. If I could have 50 acres of anything, I think Viper's Bugloss would be it.............


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Don't limit your options. Your environment is perfect for these biannual/perennial plants.
There are many sub species with different colors within this specie to experiment on. An example, "Viper's Bugloss (Echium Russicum) - A rare, ruby flowered, Echium native to Russia that's remarkably cold hardy. Spikes of striking, upright spindles, bearing dark red flowers emerge from a basal rosette of hairy leaves mid-Summer, attracting bees from far & wide. First year from flower seeds it makes a big rosette of rough hairy leaves and then in subsequent years shoots up spikes of raspberry flowers up to three feet or so. In nature, it is reported to be biennial, but in most garden situations its been found to be perennial. Echium prefers well-drained soil and makes a great cut flower. Very tough and drought tolerant. USDA Zones: 3-8, height 24 inches, bloom from June-August."
If it wasn't for the long waiting period I would try some too. Too bad my bees cannot wait. I'll stick with the annual for now maybe mix in some purple pansy as well. 
Key words: Cold hardy and drought tolerant!


----------

